# Dit vape parts



## GuntherHubner117 (15/10/18)

I want to make my own vape where can i get vape parts, chips, button erg for a good price?


----------



## Brommer (15/10/18)

https://www.fasttech.com/category/3023/misc-accessories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/10/18)

I don't think Fasttech ships to SA anymore. I wanted to buy a few things from them and it wouldn't allow me to choose a shipping method.


----------



## zadiac (16/10/18)

They ship to SA. You just have to know how 

Check out these threads:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-...es-deliveries-reviews-ect.t46063/#post-630412

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-shipping-issues.t41046/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-cant-ship-to-sa-as-e-cigs-are-banned.t44189/

There are some tips in there on how you can trick FT to ship to SA. I've used the tricks and they work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

